# Tomcat Application Path bestimmen



## Samofan (24. Okt 2019)

Hallo,

ich bin absoluter Tomcat Noob und habe noch nichts damit gemacht. Allerdings habe ich jetzt folgende Aufgabe bekommen:

*Der Path einer bestehenden Application soll verändert werden, ohne den Namen des WAR Files zu ändern.*
(Tomcat 9.0.5 standalone auf Windows)

Im Manager habe ich die Applications aufgelistet:


PathVersionDisplay NameRunningSessionsCommands/None specifiedWelcome to Tomcattrue0_Buttons_/docsNone specifiedTomcat Documentationtrue0_Buttons_/host-managerNone specifiedTomcat Host Manager [...]true0_Buttons_/myApplication-test-serverSnapshot-4.0My Test Applicationtrue0_Buttons_/managerNone specifiedTomcatManagerApplicationtrue1_Buttons_

Die _myApplication-test-server _wurde automatisch im Ordner _webapps _deployed. Die Datei heißt _myApplication-test-server##Snapshot-4.0.WAR_.
Die Application soll aber unter einem anderen Pfad laufen. Der Pfad soll _/myApplication-test _heißen. Folgendes habe ich bereits versucht:

Das WAR-File in einen anderen Ordner verschieben, damit es nicht automatisch deployed wird und die _server.xml _anpassen um die die Application beim Start von Tomcat zu deployen:


```
<Context path="/myApplication-test##Snapshot-4.0" docBase="..\Folder\myApplication-test-server##Snapshot-4.0.war">           
            
</Context>
```

Das funktioniert auch. Beim Start wird die Application aus dem Ordner _Folder _geholt und im _webapps _Ordner ausgepackt und deployed. Der Ordner, der im _webapps _Ordner entsteht heiß _myApplication-test##Snapshot-4.0_, so wie es sein sollte (damit die Version im Manager angezeigt wird). Allerdings sieht der Eintrag im Manager so aus:


/myApplication-test##Snapshot-4.0None specifiedMy Test Applicationtrue0_Buttons_

Die Version wird leider nicht übernommen und an den Path angehängt. Wenn ich meine Veränderungen an der _server.xml _auskommentiere und Tomcat neu starte wird die Version richtig angezeigt. Also muss es was damit zu tun haben, dass der Path bei jedem Start neu bestimmt wird.

Kennt jemand eine andere Möglichkeit eine Application einzubinden, wo man den Path frei wählen kann und die Version richtig angezeigt wird? Ich kann die Datei leider nicht umbenennen und die Version muss aus dem Datei-Namen generiert werden.

Gruß Samofan


----------

